# The Horror in the Faceless Mask



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

In the shadows, He looms,
That being who brings with him certain doom.
Cloaked solely in black,
He is the horror in the faceless mask.

With the appetite of Dahmer
And the dark soul of a New Moon's night,
He will make all he meets a goner.
So be wary of his frantic flight.

He moves like rolling storm clouds in the sky,
Silently ahead of the thunder's clash.
It's no use to resist or comply,
When he decides to turn you to ash.

He is the despicable curse
That plagues the dark corners of the earth.
A modern day black plague,
Sending your soul to its eternal grave.


----------

